# Roundel Magazine Chief Photographer, Klaus Schnitzer slide show - Thursday, Oct. 16



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

If there's one New Jersey BMWCCA monthly meeting at the Deutscher Club in Clark, NJ that must not be missed, this is it! Klaus Schnitzer's slide shows are famous. As the chief photographer for Roundel Magazine, Klause has a fantastic job and his slide shows are a combination of his best works and a look behind the scenes to see what it took to set up the shot. There's a great, and sometimes harrowing, story behind each one. He's a wonderful public speaker and you'll want to get to the Deutscher Club a bit early to get a good seat.

The meeting starts at 8:30 PM. I'll be organizing a dinner at the Sun Tavern in Roselle Park at 6:15 PM, prior to the meeting. http://www.suntavern.com/rosellepark/home.htm If you're able to make it, please let me know so I can reserve enough table space. They serve Hacker-Pschorr Weisse beer and the pizza is excellent. Draught German weisse beer is also available at the Deutscher Club.









See: http://www.njbmwcca.org/sched.htm for meeting details and directions to the Deutscher Club.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> If there's one New Jersey BMWCCA monthly meeting at the Deutscher Club in Clark, NJ that must not be missed, this is it! Klaus Schnitzer's slide shows are famous. As the chief photographer for Roundel Magazine, Klause has a fantastic job and his slide shows are a combination of his best works and a look behind the scenes to see what it took to set up the shot. There's a great, and sometimes harrowing, story behind each one. He's a wonderful public speaker and you'll want to get to the Deutscher Club a bit early to get a good seat.
> 
> The meeting starts at 8:30 PM. I'll be organizing a dinner at the Sun Tavern in Roselle Park at 6:15 PM, prior to the meeting. http://www.suntavern.com/rosellepark/home.htm If you're able to make it, please let me know so I can reserve enough table space. They serve Hacker-Pschorr Weisse beer and the pizza is excellent. Draught German weisse beer is also available at the Deutscher Club.
> 
> ...


Well, not sure I can make it but have a :drink: and some : popcorn: on me! 

Chris


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> Maybe one of the 5-series moderators could copy this thread into the events board??


 Done.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:



> If there's one New Jersey BMWCCA monthly meeting at the Deutscher Club in Clark, NJ that must not be missed, this is it! Klaus Schnitzer's slide shows are famous. As the chief photographer for Roundel Magazine, Klause has a fantastic job and his slide shows are a combination of his best works and a look behind the scenes to see what it took to set up the shot. There's a great, and sometimes harrowing, story behind each one. He's a wonderful public speaker and you'll want to get to the Deutscher Club a bit early to get a good seat.
> 
> The meeting starts at 8:30 PM. I'll be organizing a dinner at the Sun Tavern in Roselle Park at 6:15 PM, prior to the meeting. http://www.suntavern.com/rosellepark/home.htm If you're able to make it, please let me know so I can reserve enough table space. They serve Hacker-Pschorr Weisse beer and the pizza is excellent. Draught German weisse beer is also available at the Deutscher Club.
> 
> ...


Correction! The meeting starts at 8:00 PM, not 8:30.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

The dinner at Sun Tavern was fun and it was good to see some of you there. I really overate because nobody else touched my veggie pizza with skim mozzarella, so I finished the whole thing. I think I'm STILL full. Barely had room for the weisse beer at the club later. 
: puke: 
We had a special treat when Manny from JMK BMW showed up with a brochure, hot off the presses, of the new BMW 645i. I wish the E60 5-Series had the same headlights as the new 6 instead of what Erich Lipinski calls the "Dame Edna" headlights. The 645i is a very hot looking car.

The slide show at the Deutscher Club was excellent and Klaus, as usual, gave a terrific presention.









*Chris Bangle's inspiration for the new 5-Series headlights*


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DZeckhausen said:


> *Chris Bangle's inspiration for the new 5-Series headlights*


:bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------

